
Meet the judge who codes – and decides tech’s biggest cases - pjl
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/19/16503076/oracle-vs-google-judge-william-alsup-interview-waymo-uber
======
ALee
Another reason to absolutely support places like Code.org and focus on
computer literacy. If Silicon Valley continues to isolate itself and make its
work seem like magic, then it'll always be at the whims of an uneducated
populace and its institutions.

------
michaelangerman
nice

